# L5040 4WD front axle locked or lockable?



## yspm (Oct 11, 2010)

I assumed any tractor's front axle would be locked or lockable, but if IH/Case CUTs are an example, apparently not. Anyone know the deal on L504740 or L5040? Plain differential, limited slip or solid axle? I want solid, locked or lockable. If not Kubota, other 50hp CUTs?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've never heard of a lockable front axle on any CUT, but I'm always learning here!


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

I've never heard of a lockable front axle, but a lot of tractors have a lockable rear axle. Lockable axles are so you get equal wheel speed on both sides. You can't do that on a front axle because the wheels must turn at different speeds when turning the tractor.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

SCPOret said:


> I've never heard of a lockable front axle, but a lot of tractors have a lockable rear axle. Lockable axles are so you get equal wheel speed on both sides. You can't do that on a front axle because the wheels must turn at different speeds when turning the tractor.


My Kubota has a lockable rear axle and it works great.


----------

